# Кальций



## Izzu (21 Ноя 2010)

При сколиозе нужен кальций?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2010)

ПРи сколиозе нужно ЛФК.


----------



## Izzu (21 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ПРи сколиозе нужно ЛФК.



Ну это понятно, ну так нужен или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2010)

После 50 лет. При условии, конечно, что вы не вегетарианец.
И есть простой способ-дениситометрия.


----------

